# Adding emoticons



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

As a few of you may have noticed, I have wished in the past for more useful 'standard' emoticons - by standard I mean that they are as readily available as, for instance,  .

The following are of limited utility and are perhaps too sophisticated for this forum, but hey, maybe refinement is possible.

[edit - too limited utility - begone, emoticons!]


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I personaly liked the tip hat most....Hehe


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

If _I_ was the one posting this, the mods would be sending infraction after infraction up my ***. But _you_ post this and it's like you're Zara-freaking-thustra casting light over our ignorant lives with your supreme wisdom and compassion.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I said nothing...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> If _I_ was the one posting this, the mods would be sending infraction after infraction up my ***. But _you_ post this and it's like you're Zara-freaking-thustra casting light over our ignorant lives with your supreme wisdom and compassion.


Zoroaster. The mods work in mysterious ways their wonders to perform. I freely admit that some of these emoticons are in questionable taste, and of limited utility. In fact, I think I will remove them. Thanks for the tap on the shoulder, _Dode_.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Zoroaster. The mods work in mysterious ways their wonders to perform. I freely admit that some of these emoticons are in questionable taste, and of limited utility. In fact, I think I will remove them. Thanks for the tap on the shoulder, _Dode_.


Wait, no, I was kidding. But, well . . . you're welcome, I guess.

 I knew I should have kept the trollface avatar. Tintin's innocent expression cannot effectively convey the true trollish nature of my posts.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

nooooo!!! my precious emoticons!!!! what have you done!!!!???


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> nooooo!!! my precious emoticons!!!! what have you done!!!!???


Sorry. I deleted the email too, or I'd send them to you.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I like millan emoticons but the good ones aren't free. However some of them can be found on here and for free.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


>


Crickey immediate flashback to boarding school.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hilltroll72 said:


> . . . I freely admit that some of these emoticons are in questionable taste, and of limited utility. In fact, I think I will remove them. Thanks for the tap on the shoulder, _Dode_.


And we thank you from the bottom of our bomb craters for removing them before _we_ noticed them "live" on the boards ...  ... they were quite questionable.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

They are a bit immature but they have their purpose.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suppose I should point out that the subject emoticons are very simple to 'create on demand' anyway. I should also point out that _Krummhorn_ was not pleased with them. If I still posted on RMCR...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is just a test


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Ome other favourites


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

And more favourites:


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, they run the gamut from silly to downright silly, but I like the (perceived) blows they soften when engaged in a slightly fractious discussion  I have used the  for years, even when it has become soooo unhip. : :lol:  

NH listening to Bach Cantata BWV 14 and having coffee.


----------

